# In need of a little advice



## FrD (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, 
I took my cat angel to the vet and he thinks she might have cancer.
she has an infected tooth (the reason she went to the vet) and she isn't eating very well, she dropped 3 pounds in a month! but she is always been a very fat cat! she is 7 years old and the vet does not think she will make it through blood tests so i don't know for sure what it is.
the vet says her kidneys are amazing for her age and very healthy.
my aunt had a cat with cancer and they put him down. the vet said she isn't in any pain right now so i'm not even thinking of that at this point.
does anybody have any advice or thoughts?
I don't know for sure what it is but i really hope it isn't cancer....


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

7 years old is not old for a cat. I'm curious about 2 things. 1) Why is the vet amazed her kidneys are in good shape & 2) Why does he think she has cancer?


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

And why doesn't he think she won't make it through the blood tests???


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of the diagnosis. However, I had the same questions as the prior posters. I can understand a vet saying a cat might not make it through surgery, but to say the cat would not make it through blood tests seems quite unusual.


----------



## FrD (Mar 17, 2011)

she has very low red blood cells and in order to take more tests she would need blood a transfusion. she is making new red blood cells but something in her body is eating them up.
shes very skinny so the vet cant operation or take more blood 
her kidneys are like a young healthy cat which he said is odd for her age. he said a cat thats her age should be between a 11 and 26 and she is at a 4!


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh, I see now. That doesn't sound good. What is being done for the infected tooth? I think I'd concentrate on that right now and see if she starts eating again. I don't think any of us would want to eat with an infected tooth!


----------



## FrD (Mar 17, 2011)

well angel is eating about half a tin of food right now, plus a little milk to put weight on.
i need to get more medicine for her tooth on Monday. the stuff shes on right now i give her twice a day for a week than it wears off after about 8 or 9 days.
i'm not sure if all be able to get some more, but her vet has been really great to us so i don't think it will be a problem. anybody got some advice on how to put weight on?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

You could try Nutri Cal, which is a high calorie dietary supplement designed for cats who need to put weight on.


----------



## FrD (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks, do you know where i could find Nutri Cal?? i live in canada? 
angel is no longer eating at all i am feeding her now with a eyedrop, i cant give her anymore medicine for at least another 2 days.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you have Petsmart in Canada? They have it there. Otherwise I would go to your local pet supply store and ask for a high calorie supplement, they should have one. 

Make sure you are trying to entice her with the smelliest wet food you can find, which I'm sure your vet has told you. I'm wondering if there is something quicker that can be done about the tooth to keep her out of pain and eating sooner.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It depends where in Canada you are. You could try PetSmart, although they may or may not carry it in Canada (it's not listed on their Canadian website)...so you might call the store ahead of time. If you're in Southern Ontario you could try Global Pet Foods (sometimes called Ryan's Pet Foods), since I think I've seen it there (again call ahead). Alternatively, you could go online and order from Amazon.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Hills (prescription) a/d or recovery formula has higher calories. She's anemic, so you want to get as much meat into her as possible.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear about Angel.  I sure hope she recovers soon. IS that her in your avatar?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I keep Nutri Cal on hand just in case. I got it from my vet....so ask your vet if s/he carries it or something similar? All the best for Angel!


----------



## FrD (Mar 17, 2011)

sadly angel passed away on thursday, she was my baby and i loved her with all my heart, i will miss her...


----------



## FrD (Mar 17, 2011)

and yes that is her in my avatar


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry. nekitty


----------

